

Ideals are Opportunities in Disguise - danilocampos
http://blog.danilocampos.com/2010/10/11/ideals-are-opportunities-in-disguise/

======
demallien
Your story about your mother's dog grooming business reminded me a lot about
some discussions I've had with my brother in the last year or so. He has a car
detailing business in Perth, Western Australia, and he really is just the best
in town.

<http://www.sublimedetailing.com.au/>

But he can't expand because to expand he needs to hire people, and he just
can't hire people that will detail cars to his standard. _He_ does it to that
standard because he is passionate about car detailing, not because he wants to
make money, and it's just hard to find other people that are equally
passionate.

His solution is that he is going to try selling detailing products to other
detailers, which is quite similar to your mother's solution.

